# Argus Ibook G4



## jspenle (4 Septembre 2005)

Bonjour,

je suis à la recherche d'une info pour avoir une idée du prix de vente possible de mon Ibook G4
1,33 GHz
512 Mo DDR SDRAM
32 Mo de vidéo
50 Go
Graveur CD-RW
Airport Extreme

10 mois


----------



## vincmyl (4 Septembre 2005)

700 - 800 euros


----------



## jspenle (4 Septembre 2005)

pô plus ???


----------



## WebOliver (4 Septembre 2005)

Bon, le site est en transformation, mais il est à garder dans ses signets.  Argus Mac.


----------



## patsa (4 Septembre 2005)

jspenle a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> je suis à la recherche d'une info pour avoir une idée du prix de vente possible de mon Ibook G4
> 1,33 GHz
> ...


Bonsoir 12 pouces ou 14??


----------



## iPower (4 Septembre 2005)

14", étant donné que c'était le seul iBook, il y a 10 mois, à tourner avec 1.33 Ghz 

Bonne soirée


----------



## patsa (4 Septembre 2005)

iPower a dit:
			
		

> 14", étant donné que c'était le seul iBook, il y a 10 mois, à tourner avec 1.33 Ghz
> 
> Bonne soirée


Merci pour le renseignement,je pense que tu peux le vendre entre 900 et 1000¤ .


----------



## jspenle (5 Septembre 2005)

oui, en effet un 14''


entre 900 et 1000 ça me va bcp mieux !

Avis aux amateurs


----------



## chagregel (5 Septembre 2005)

Pour les petites annonces, il y a tribumac


----------



## jspenle (5 Septembre 2005)

Merci, j'y go de ce click !


----------

